# Former Pittsburgh Steeler



## Chezenbred (Nov 11, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/football/nfl/11/10/bc.fbn.obit.courson.ap/index.html?cnn=yes

ouch. Keep the animals inside as well and the humans when you cut something I guess.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 11, 2005)

Would you down a tree when it's windy? 5 foot diameter? I'd call in a pro!


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 11, 2005)

5 foot circumference actually, so it's not like it was a monster tree...But if the wind was blowing..bad call.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah. So we're talking about a foot and a half or so. No big deal, but obviously big enough for this poor fellow.


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 11, 2005)

Any time you start your saw it's a "big deal". They require and deserve respect. My point is simply this. Size is 1 factor...There are many factors...It appears that size is an unlikely suspect in this case.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 11, 2005)

I disagree, unless your cutting something smaller than you, size matters a lot. Clearly size was the suspect here, becuase the tree killed him. One of the biggest problems with cutting is that people look at small trees and underestimate how dangerous they can be. That seems to be the case here, where a guy thinks he can safely take out a tree because it looks too small to be dangerous. Well, a tree only 5 inches in diameter can kill you in the right circumstances. The mindset should be anything you cut can potentially hurt you and people and people around you.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the most obvious conclusion to this terrible accident is people around this guy, or maybe himself, made excuses. Taking steroids is a personel choice. Being a pro athlete, is a personel choice. Cutting down this tree was his choice.
I think this poor man, was reckless. 
He took short cuts. That was his MO.
First it was heart disease...
Now it is what? A tree, a chainsaw,the wind, his neighbor nagging?
I am sorry for this man and his family.


----------



## RedlineIt (Nov 12, 2005)

It was the dog loose in the hazard zone, noticed too late. He was trying to protect his dog.

An amature mistake. Tragic.

-----------------------------------------------

I've noticed that cats buzz off the moment material starts falling from a tree...even the most curious will watch from under the deck or porch, safely hidden.

Dogs want to be around people too much, and they have no perception of the risks. (Mr. Obvious)

Niether do some home-owners, who allow the dog out during treework.

Many times I've had to deal with a homeowner who needs/wants the dog out of the house and in my workzone.

Fortunately, most are reasonable, but some have needed me to stop work, shut down and make ready to leave half-done before they get the point.

Why is it that people personify their dogs and give them credit for ten times the intelligence they actually have?

In this case, the mistake lost the owner his life. Again, Tragic.


RedlineIt


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 12, 2005)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> I disagree, unless your cutting something smaller than you, size matters a lot. Clearly size was the suspect here



Whoa, guys! I wasn't saying it wasn't dangerous because it was "only" an 18" tree, but obviously that is a LONG way from a 5 FOOT diameter tree!


An 18" tree is reasonable for an amatuer to tackle, depending on height and a host of other factors, of course.

For an amatuer to tackle a 5' diameter tree would be another matter!


----------



## PowersTree (Nov 18, 2005)

most homeowners dont have a saw big enough to takle a 5 foot dia tree.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 10, 2005)

a tree 5 foot in circumference would be around 20" diameter. under 45' tall is not big but any tree of just about any size could be a problem of sort. the smaller the tree, the bigger the chance that more people would attempt and they will think less of a smaller tree and be more careless. which equals more accidents.


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess you could say he was brave trying to save his pet and perhaps he misjudged the tree. I have also misjudged a tree once or twice. Unfortunately for this poor man once was enough. Wind is treacherous and unpredictable. If its windy, stay away from trees. "Widow Makers", is not just an expression, obviously.


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 11, 2005)

I can get that link to open.....any help out there?


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think its still available - Maybe Darin Exorcized it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 11, 2005)

The link is fine on this end - it's been pulled off the Sports Illustrated site.


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 11, 2005)

wow......that bad huh? Did anyone download that one, now I am curious


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 11, 2005)

I was unable to utilize the above link so I found another site that discusses this incident:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2220019

Two thoughts:
We have a large number of locals that go out and cut wood with dogs. They usually loose their dogs and coyotes eat them but they also smash them with falling Lodgepole. Your dog has to be seriously secured.
Many times I've been told that in the NW, in even the big falling years, if you looked at the data you'd be surprised at how many of the fatalities were on smaller diameter trees. Even among the pros.


----------

